

Ask HN: Is Hulu screwing this up? - robomartin

I was trying to show someone what Hulu is about.  I had them use their iPad and go to Hulu.com.  Well, the only thing one seems to be able to get on an iPad is a page that allows you to singn-up for a free trial period.  You have to enter your credit card and all your personal info.  There seems to be no way to learn more about the service at all.  This does not seem like a good pattern to me.  I wonder how many people are bouncing right off never to come back.
======
OafTobark
For a long while (not even sure if they got around to fixing it and I don't
bother anymore), it kept saying I couldn't watch anything because I wasn't
located in the U.S.

Problem was, I only lived in the U.S. This happened on multiple IP addresses.
I got fed up.

------
fatjokes
Yes, but it may not be unintentional. Hulu is controlled by the major
networks, who have an interest in seeing the Internet as the new distribution
medium for television fail.

